# Holyland



## Champloon (Mar 15, 2008)

​


> Yuu is a high school kid who doesn't really fit anywhere. To find a place he can belong, be accepted, he will do anything. However one thing leads to another and he is forced to fight to keep his place, his holyland.



Though im not too fond of the artist's style (eyes kinda creep me out for some reason though not as much as Kishin Taisen's eyes) the manga reminds me of Worst  alot however this manga focuses more on the combat rather then the gang rivalry aspect of the story (or in worst's case school rivalry) 

What i like most is how the author elaborates more on the ways the traditional fighting styles shown and used in the manga (ala boxing, judo, karate, etc) can be used effectively on the streets (even going so far as explaining how the techniques were effective and what their purpose in the battle was)

Its definitely a good read so i'd check it out 

Read online:
See for yourself.

DL:
You can locate them all by clicking this link.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Mar 16, 2008)

Just started reading it last night.  It's a little too realistic for my tastes, but still a good read.

I think the best parts of the manga are the authors various notes on the different fighting styles.  Some pretty interesting bits of info there.


----------



## ez (Mar 16, 2008)

I've been reading this for a few days and i'm currently up to date (with the releases). It's very easy to read and is enjoyable so far. Like Kage said, i love how the author outlines certain fighting styles.


----------



## Champloon (Mar 16, 2008)

yea thats one of the things i liked most about the manga 
its nice understanding the technical aspects of the street versions of those fighting styles

EDIT:
Ch 24 is out
here


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 21, 2008)

i was looking for this thread lol

is anyone besides illuminati scanning this manga?


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 21, 2008)

Nope, only illuminati working on this one. I prefer it that way though it's a good series and they are one of the last few HQ groups kicking about also cause of the seinen nature it's harder too trans. Although, on their site they said that if they had just one typesetter willing to work on the series they could release very week. I just pray someone applies I dunno if this is popular though...


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jul 24, 2008)

I actually like this manga a lot.  I've been looking forward to a good street fighting manga where it doesn't go over the top (like characters taking beatings that would kill most people).  I think what really hooked me is the author's explanation about breaking someone's arm and that someone who could do that without hesitation was fucked up in the head.


----------



## ez (Jul 24, 2008)

i actually forgot about this manga due to the slow releases. Time to read the last 4 or so releases. xD


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 25, 2008)

some quick releases from illuminati, which is awesome since its this manga


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 9, 2008)

epic epic manga!!


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 15, 2008)

chap 35 is out @ Databook 2: Yuuhi Kurenai


----------



## Kage no Yume (Oct 16, 2008)

Damn, things are heating up .

I can't wait for Yuu to start beating these guys to a pulp.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 17, 2008)

yuu's gonna go apeshit on 'em 

tha last few panels with his face were just  that guy in the toilets is gonna get owned


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 7, 2009)

4 new chaps - 36-40

Deidara was standing in front.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2009)

Yuu needs to finish this hunt or else he' s going to end up doing more damage to himself than his opponents.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Feb 7, 2009)

Finally some new chapters!  I'll admit that I'm a bit worried about where the manga will go after this (now that Yuu has realized his true interest in martial arts...will this move to a more specialized martial art manga?), but I'm really looking forward to this fight.

Can't wait to see what Midorikawa had planned for Katou.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 3, 2009)

latest scan, 45 i think
*Spoiler*: __ 



katou got his ass handed to him, by kamishiro going apeshit on him for lulz


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 3, 2009)

Link removed 
Yeah that highkick was awesome. Kamishiro went nuts.


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, he's turning into a batshit insane dude with no mercy. I like.


----------



## monkeyfrom_uranus (Apr 4, 2009)

Damn that was some awesome shit! He just went nuts! Loving it, can't wait for more!


----------



## Kage no Yume (Apr 4, 2009)

That revenge scene was epic!

First a Muay Thai move that cuts the opponent at close range, followed by Yuu emulating Midorikawa's style and performing a perfect high kick, and that beatdown afterward...

Just epic.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 4, 2009)

aw good manga but very slow scans out


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 12, 2009)

another new chap scan statistical study


----------



## monkeyfrom_uranus (Apr 15, 2009)

Damn... I thought it was gonna be a crazy fight breaking out. Kamishiro has balls though.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 15, 2009)

Is only epi 1 subbed?


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 15, 2009)

monkeyfrom_uranus said:


> Damn... I thought it was gonna be a crazy fight breaking out. Kamishiro has balls though.



I think it's more that he's going kind of batshit than any kind of particular testicular fortitude.  Still a badass though, .


----------



## ez (Apr 18, 2009)

sweet. gonna grab the first episode and play catch up with the manga.


----------



## poetic justice (Jul 3, 2009)

Searched and didn't find anything

Basically Holyland is this amazing manga about a high school kid who gets caught up in gang fights. It may sound a bit too close to the standard shonen formula but where Holyland shines is the excellent dialogue and characterization. 

The dialogue and narration induced emotional responses out of me which not many manga have done for a long time. The motivations which characters have can really be related by most male teenagers.

*Spoiler*: __ 




What really got to me in chapter 31 was, and how the bottom dropped out of my heart when it told me at the end that it wasn't all gonna be gravy for them in the future.



The manga is ongoing with 48 chapters. Be sure to read the first 7-8, I guarantee you'll be hooked.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 3, 2009)

don't trust search function

trust in me who trusts in you


Adolescence and Warfare: Growing up in Masashi Kishimoto?s Naruto


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 12, 2009)

Has this series been dropped or are scans still been done for it.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 12, 2009)

its still goin on by illuminati scans.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 26, 2009)

new scans!!!!!!! 61-70 here


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 26, 2009)

Just read it want moar!!!!


----------



## Raviene (Dec 27, 2009)

thanks for bumping this thread to the first page ...i now found a new manga to keep me busy for this week

i've read the first few chapters and so far i like what i see...like what everyone have mentioned i like how the author goes out of his way to explain what's happening...he was too detailed though since he could've just said _"most average joes telegraph their punches w/c is easily exploited by guys who train"_ in the early chapters but don't get me wrong i do like that he is detailed

im hooked w/ this manga but yeah... those are some of the creepiest eyes ive seen


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 1, 2010)

No problem. This is a great manga. It doesn't have the best art out there (not bad though), but the storytelling is really good. 

Chapter 71 is out MangaFox 

This is becoming epic. GOOOOO YUU!!!!!!


----------



## Smoke (Jan 1, 2010)

That last panel is such a cliffhanger.


----------



## Raviene (Jan 1, 2010)

just caught up w/ the manga and all i could say is ...
*HOLY MOTHER MARY OF FUCK!*(yah i watch that show as well ) 
*THIS SHIT IS DOPE!!* (and also this show )

it has everything that im looking for in a martial arts manga...the realism is astounding and i like how most fights end w/ a hit or two...cant get enough of this manga and i have not raved much nor praised a manga this much for quite a while now 

i wonder why this don't get much love here though...its basically the best martial arts manga out there!!!!    .... but then again that's just my opinion


----------



## Inugami (Jan 1, 2010)

^I think you would like All Rounder Meguru  too.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 1, 2010)

yu's epic one hit KO, glass jaw or what?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 1, 2010)

Or amazing bullet punch  This fight is going to be awesome. I couldn't help myself, so I checked the raw. I'm stupid for spoiling myself, but it was just too tempting


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 1, 2010)

Sounds interesting, i'll be reading this one after blade of immortal/psyren


----------



## Smoke (Jan 2, 2010)

Raviene said:


> just caught up w/ the manga and all i could say is ...
> *HOLY MOTHER MARY OF FUCK!*(yah i watch that show as well )
> *THIS SHIT IS DOPE!!* (and also this show )
> 
> ...



You should read "The Breaker"


----------



## Inugami (Jan 2, 2010)

The Breaker can't be called realistic.

but yeah its worth to read it just for the 9AD pwnage!


----------



## Raviene (Jan 2, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> ^I think you would like All Rounder Meguru  too.



checked it out...i guess its OK but i think i hold some bias for Holyland since it uses more of boxing...i like MMA too but i simply love boxing



Jicksy said:


> yu's epic one hit KO, glass jaw or what?



it could be... but then you also have to consider that it was coming from a bare fist and that its also the type of punch that really jogs the brain resulting in a KO



Smoke said:


> You should read "The Breaker"



i've read The Breaker but i still think that Holyland is above it...and well i cant really put them in the same category anyway

BTW regarding the naming of the manga... HOLYLAND just sounds a bit cheesy to me...i prefer it be called SANCTUARY or something...i know its cliche but i'd choose cliche over cheesy anytime of the day


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 2, 2010)

Sanctuary is a title of another manga, so tough luck. A pretty awesome Yakuza manga btw.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 10, 2010)

Well in december it was like 3 times a week, but that was an exception. Don't expect regular releases. If you're lucky once every week or 2 weeks.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 11, 2010)

Holyland is better but that is my bias against martial arts manga. The fact that boxing is a serious martial art in a martial arts manga written by a japanese artist is even more amazing to me. Oh and the fact that the author narratives every detail is fucking awesome.


----------



## Raviene (Jan 11, 2010)

and here was i thinking that there was another chapter released ...DAMN!! pls dont bump this thread if you dont bring good news 

this really has become my favorite martial arts manga...i read other martial arts manga out there but nothing comes close to what this manga makes me feel when reading it...its that same feeling i get when watching karate kid way back when i was juz this lil snot nosed kid


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 11, 2010)

So people can't discuss this manga anymore without posting new chapters? GTFO lol. 

I want more chapters... manga is so awesome.


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 11, 2010)

lol just after catching upto holyland i'm _trying_ to read Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru... just can't compare.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 11, 2010)

You really shouldn't. They're both entirely different. If you wanna compare it to anything, compare it to All Rounder Meguru.


----------



## Nisukeita (Jan 16, 2010)

Just watched all 5 of the translated episodes of the drama, its awesome! wish there were more episodes available.


----------



## youknowme (Jan 16, 2010)

Nisukeita said:


> Just watched all 5 of the translated episodes of the drama, its awesome! wish there were more episodes available.



Where can you find the drama?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah, I wonder as well. I've only seen the first 2 episodes


----------



## Nisukeita (Jan 17, 2010)

Here they are- HSDK 367 by Sugooi

hopefully 6 will be out soon, I have to say this the best drama adaption Ive seen, I get drawn into every episode. Too bad there is only 13


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 18, 2010)

This manga's one of my favorites - highly recommendable, nice action, and suspenseful chapters.

Haven't checked out the drama adaption though.


----------



## 8 (Jan 18, 2010)

Synergy said:


> This manga's one of my favorites - highly recommendable, nice action, and suspenseful chapters.
> 
> Haven't checked out the drama adaption though.



i agree. also one of my favorites. makes me wonder why its not so popular. only 4 pages discussion wtf :s


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 18, 2010)

People are too blinded by thinking manga's like Naruto is the best to even know about Holyland.

I guess because Holyland isn't so popular, people don't give it a chance. Imo everyone that reads manga's like Breaker/Veritas etc. would definitly like this manga, possibly find it their definite favourite aswell.


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 18, 2010)

^ yeah, agreed.

The realistic portrayal of inner-conflicts, and the mental struggles that adheres to a certain sense of insanity in some sense, is astoundingly interesting.

Not so much for the art style, but I don't mind - the development/progression, and dialogue by far makes up for that.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 18, 2010)

Nisukeita said:


> Here they are- this
> 
> hopefully 6 will be out soon, I have to say this the best drama adaption Ive seen, I get drawn into every episode. Too bad there is only 13


Thanks for the link. As for best drama. I have to say Ikigami is still the best thing I've seen coming from Japan.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 18, 2010)

I saw a Worst reference.

That is all.


----------



## hehey (Jan 24, 2010)

this was a quick fight.


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 24, 2010)

Kamishiro fucking owned - the backspin kick was an utter, and complete prevailing move - not to mention; it looked fucking boss.

Nice conclusive fight - wasn't tedious, enjoyed it.


----------



## Raviene (Jan 25, 2010)

hehey said:


> this was a quick fight.



get used to it... this is a realistic (somewhat) portrayal of a fight manga w/c i believe is its strong point

...and street fights do end rather quickly


----------



## ez (Jan 25, 2010)

hah. i actually just decided to start re-reading this today. i'm surprised that it's up to the 70s now. i've got quite a bit of catching up to do. -_-


----------



## Perseverance (Feb 7, 2010)

Lol Kamishiro might get lynched, or maybe the cops might interfere once again . Though I wonder if its too unrealistic for this manga to ever make Kamishiro strong enough to beat a whole gang of opponents up himself.


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 3, 2010)

I hope it won't be hoaxed though, but, knowing the wondrous development in this manga - I wouldn't say so.


----------



## Perseverance (Mar 12, 2010)

No chapter for a lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng time.


----------



## hehey (Mar 12, 2010)

translator issues apparently (they need one).


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 13, 2010)

Ah shit, hopefully there'll be an applicant shortly.


----------



## hehey (Apr 24, 2010)

Guys, Illuminati released the next 2 chapters on IRC, anyone here know how to use that?


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh, hell, they did? Awesome...hopefully someone can grab 'em and put em on a fileshare


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 24, 2010)

Epic and awesome. They've got it back up, huh?


----------



## Raviene (Apr 25, 2010)

another kickass episode 

don't like the author for humanizing the villain though...every story needs someone we could really hate but i guess this is the beauty of this manga


----------



## Smoke (Apr 27, 2010)

Can't wait till Yuu bangs that guy's sister.


----------



## hehey (May 26, 2010)

chapter 76
Link removed


----------



## BlaZeR (Jun 22, 2010)

Amazing.


----------



## Perseverance (Jun 26, 2010)

This manwa is amazing........ Wish it was updated more =/


----------



## hehey (Jul 4, 2010)

chapters 77-81 are out, get it from Illuminati-manga.


----------



## Perseverance (Jul 6, 2010)

Hope not, this manwa's awesome. Last 4 chapters were great  Love the art too.


----------



## Muk (Jul 6, 2010)

i just caught it up today and this manga is awesome 

can't believe it doesn't get a lot of attention


----------



## Champloon (Jul 6, 2010)

Raviene said:


> because it doesn't involve guys who can bust sky scrapers just by flexing their arms and can shoot lightning bolts out their ass...
> 
> anyway... aren't we nearing the end of this manga?



Nope we're at the halfway point the manga itself is 18 vols and the current ch is from vol 9. Though it is too bad that the manga itself is complete


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Damn, Kamshiro is really liking those head kicks.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 7, 2010)

Good shit.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 7, 2010)

booom headshot. i find it funny that the shougo nearly shit himself thinking about Yuu right straight.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yuu isn't gonna be a virgin for very long, I can tell already....


----------



## Inugami (Jul 8, 2010)

This guy going Shinji Hikari again  , its starting to get old but ..oh well I never liked him I just read this for the fights .


----------



## Champloon (Jul 14, 2010)

ch 82 is out
and yes i have been in that situation before depending on how severe the taunts were they always led to me walking away or throwing a fist


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2010)

damn this manga is just too awesome


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 14, 2010)

this author is pro, so beating up 3 guys infront of my girl is not attractive. wish i knew that eariler


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jul 14, 2010)

Just finished catching up on this series (read chapters 76-82) and it's all so good I want to cry


----------



## Inugami (Jul 14, 2010)

Good chapter, I always like when the author leave us a message  .


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 14, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> this author is pro, so beating up 3 guys infront of my girl is not attractive. wish i knew that eariler



Maybe in Japan..........


----------



## Champloon (Jul 15, 2010)

ch 83 is out
liking these quick releases


----------



## hehey (Jul 15, 2010)

releases better be quick, its still a long way till chapter 182.


----------



## hehey (Jul 18, 2010)

New nickname time, Dojo killer!!


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 18, 2010)

He's going to go Dojo Breaking.


----------



## Xemnas (Jul 29, 2010)

Chapter 86 is out. I really hope that Kamishiro kicks the shit out of this guy.


----------



## hehey (Jul 29, 2010)

eh, so they are out or translations?, crap, that means itl be a long time before chap 87.


----------



## Xemnas (Jul 29, 2010)

hehey said:


> eh, so they are out or translations?, crap, that means itl be a long time before chap 87.



Yeah, I know. If only Holyland was more popular.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 29, 2010)

I thought it already was. I really hope this'll get a translator soon. Especially since nothing much happens in volume 9 and it ends with a cliffhanger. V10 is where it's at. One of my favorite current manga's.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 30, 2010)

reading the fucking spoilers...holy mother of god. When the bad guys saw Yuu they went "GET TO TE CHOPPPAAAA!!!!!"

*Spoiler*: __ 



christ he nearly totals a car with his fist and knee


----------



## Perseverance (Jul 31, 2010)

That karate Dojo's about to learn a real good lesson and I wanna see it. Hope they get translaters soon


----------



## hehey (Aug 16, 2010)

chap 87 is out on irc... which i havent learned to use yet....


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Aug 16, 2010)

hehey said:


> chap 87 is out on irc... which i havent learned to use yet....



DDL at Crazies


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

The Guest effect.

Well aint that a bitch. I see a revenge chapter very soon.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 16, 2010)

This guy and his weak mode again =S , sometimes this manga makes me rage with this shit, we already got a weak mode arc but it looks we gonna still have more of those moments.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

That is what happens when you dont have the eye of the tiger


----------



## hehey (Aug 17, 2010)

the hell was that Yuu, i thought you got your mojo back already!?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 17, 2010)

don't worry the yuu we know will return. this ain't no shounen where the hero wins regardless of the situation.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 17, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> don't worry the yuu we know will return. this ain't no shounen where the hero wins regardless of the situation.



And later he gonna become a pussy again , this guy really reminds me Shinji Ikari  , at least the manga it's pretty good.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 17, 2010)

No he doesn't become a pussy again after this trust me.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 17, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> No he doesn't become a pussy again after this trust me.



So he really breaks that cycle? .. AWESOME!.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank god. Lets see some ass whoppings.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 17, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> So he really breaks that cycle? .. AWESOME!.



GET TO THE CHOPPA!!


----------



## c3zz4rr (Aug 18, 2010)

damn this manga's awesome.....and yeah I agree with everybody who said that yuu's weak arc pisses me off, but it's all worth it if he's gonna open a can of whopping on those cocky mothafuckas. Maybe he'll do a tag-team with shougo, that would be pretty cool.


----------



## Goom (Sep 21, 2010)

This manga is seriously badass.  I just happened to come across it randomly while searching for something to read and its great.  Not like your typical gang fighting manga. (well it is but the way its written and the psychological sense in it is very interesting)


----------



## BlaZeR (Oct 5, 2010)

The streetfight chapter is up on mangafox!


----------



## Inugami (Oct 5, 2010)

Awesome I cant wait for da next chap! , kinda reminds me my excitement when HNI was cool.


----------



## Champloon (Oct 17, 2010)

update bump for great justice 
ch 93 - 95 is out and all ive gotta say is flawless victory


----------



## Raviene (Oct 17, 2010)

hmm.. i wonder if he would eventually go the prizefighter route... i mean he cant go street fighting all his life


----------



## Punpun (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah, not as if Karate only has roundhouse kick. 

IE I even learnt direct kick before the roundhouse one. 

And he could have touch Kamishiro with a roundhouse kick in chap 91-92....


----------



## Inugami (Oct 17, 2010)

Champloon said:


> update bump for great justice
> ch 93 - 95 is out and all ive gotta say is flawless victory



So much win! , wow the new arc looks like awesome! , new rival gonna be interesting ,obviously he tops him on boxing...time to use kicks and grabs!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 17, 2010)

Mandom said:


> IE I even learnt direct kick before the roundhouse one.



lol yeah, the first kick I learnt was a direct one.


----------



## ehdahora (Oct 17, 2010)

ow man, is it just me or the guy that writes holyland knows nothing about martial arts??I mean , he says some real stuff once in a while , but in most cases he talks only about bullshit.It appears to me that the author is just some really nerd guy who does boxing at the weekends and likes action movies


----------



## yo586 (Oct 17, 2010)

ehdahora said:


> ow man, is it just me or the guy that writes holyland knows nothing about martial arts??I mean , he says some real stuff once in a while , but in most cases he talks only about bullshit.It appears to me that the author is just some really nerd guy who does boxing at the weekends and likes action movies



It is just you.  He talks in generalizations a lot but he is usually right on the money.  Thats what makes it so fascinating.

And I really like where this new arc is going.


----------



## Punpun (Oct 17, 2010)

Well for once he was wrong about Karate but that's strange because he usually is right/don't spout bs.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 17, 2010)

ehdahora said:


> ow man, is it just me or the guy that writes holyland knows nothing about martial arts??I mean , he says some real stuff once in a while , but in most cases he talks only about bullshit.It appears to me that the author *is just some really nerd guy who does boxing at the weekends and likes action movies*



I actually think he don't even do that , but reads and watch a lot about that , and so what? I didn't expect the guy to be like fucking Fedor or something.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 13, 2010)

THIS version
new chapter. Hope this isn't going to be as one-sided as his other fights. I predict Yuu getting his ass stumped.


----------



## Raviene (Dec 13, 2010)

that was a looong wait ... but at long last another chapter 

im not sure if he'd get stomped but that would be understandable since he is going to fight an experienced boxer not to mention he'll be fighting under specific rules and not the usual "no rules" fights he's been used to.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 13, 2010)

Stupid slow releases with tempting cliffhangers , I couldn't take it anymore and just become Dark Oxvial and watched the raws.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 14, 2010)

When's he finally gonna get in Mizawa's sister's pants?


----------



## Goom (Dec 14, 2010)

He will def get his ass raped next chapter.  I predict he'll be trapped against the ropes and get pummeled.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm planning to read this manga asap 
How is handled the part about the martial arts? More on the funny(Kenichi,AIKI) or the drama side (like Veritas,Shamo)?


----------



## Inugami (Dec 14, 2010)

Bubi said:


> I'm planning to read this manga asap
> How is handled the part about the martial arts? More on the funny(Kenichi,AIKI) or the drama side (like Veritas,Shamo)?



Of those ones the more closest would be Shamo.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 14, 2010)

I miss Shamo.  I really wanted the deviant and the dancer to meet.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 14, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Of those ones the more closest would be Shamo.



That's good to hear


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 14, 2010)

Bubi said:


> I'm planning to read this manga asap
> How is handled the part about the martial arts? More on the funny(Kenichi,AIKI) or the drama side (like Veritas,Shamo)?


This is the closest to realistic martial arts compared to the ones you named. Don't expect someone punching other guy 10 meters aways or anything. It's straight up street fights, with detailed explanations. But I think most would agree, that the character developments is why we read this manga. The fights are just a bonus.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 14, 2010)

Cool. I'll check it out later. I'll read everythng by this guy. He's freaking awesome.

Edit: pretty cool story. Looking forward to more


----------



## Epik High (Dec 16, 2010)

I predict an awesome experience for Yuu, now let's hope that this experience will grant some further development (it obviously will) -- especially since it's an actual boxing match/spar as opposed to a street fight.


----------



## hehey (Dec 26, 2010)

Illuminati released chaps 98 & 99!!!

Yuu better stop trying to play by these wimpy rules and just kick this guys ass already dammit!!!


----------



## Inugami (Dec 26, 2010)

Come on wimpy rules?, but well the wimpy thing is  those guys bitching about rules they didn't teach him, good thing the Karate guy called them for their BS.


----------



## Limerence Bradley (Dec 26, 2010)

Not too fond of the whole description of fighting techniques. When it comes to that the only thing I'm familiar is "ur knee dun hit mai fayse" (POW!). I don't care much about how to do that stuff in real life seeing as I'm not a very violent person( I will defend myself, though!). 

The artstyle is beautiful in my opinion; I'm very fond of manga art of the 70's and 80's. I might just take a look at this to see the pretty pictures. *w*


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 26, 2010)

I finally caught up with this manga, i can say that it's pretty nice 

And i'm happy with this turn of the story over the "boxing club stuff" because all the street fighter thing (aka Crows/Worst) it's cool but was being to repetitive for my tastes


----------



## Inugami (Dec 26, 2010)

Well they are still having a fight with street rules , but yes fighting in enemy grounds kinda refreshing when isn't a one side beating like that karate dojo.


----------



## Epik High (Dec 27, 2010)

At least he's getting a taste to a whole new unraveling world aside from the streets, it's good, the more experience he efficiently gets will only be a grave support to him, obstacles that needed to be overcome.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Dec 29, 2010)

After this I can maybe see Yuu starting up MMA. He's already got some boxing and he can kick and use elbows, and if I remember right whats his name showed him a little (very little) bit of wrestling. So all he needs is some judo or bjj and he's all set.


----------



## legoffjacques (Dec 29, 2010)

Finally Yuu is kicking some serious martial artist's ass!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 6, 2011)

lmao kicking in a boxing match.


----------



## Epik High (Jan 11, 2011)

True boxer right there.


----------



## hehey (Jan 24, 2011)

Illuminati released 3 new chaps on IRC!!!, nice.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 24, 2011)

Do you have a DDL or a link to an online viewer?


----------



## hehey (Jan 24, 2011)

Not yet, god i hate Illuminatis irc only bullcrap.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 24, 2011)

When two spiritual beings collide, the side with the weaker spiritual pressure will get hurt.



Mai finally realized she loves Yuu.



Things gonna get good now. I want to see her boobs in his mouth


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh, Yuu. Finally had a chance to smash her and the moment was ruined by memories of constantly being called a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the past. Damn, bro.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 24, 2011)

When does this manga comes out? 

i just started it 3 days ago and finished till ch. 100 today and now will read the chapter 101.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 24, 2011)

Yuu attempts to just box the guy, gets ass kicked as he should, so he loses the boxing match, but wins the war.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 24, 2011)

I see thanks bro

Yuu is a fool, wasting that chance...


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 24, 2011)

He went from wanting to commit suicide to having a hot girl wanting his babies in about a years time.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 24, 2011)

He could at least be smart once and kissed Mai but meh...I guess if he had done it Yuu wouldn´t be Yuu.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah Yuu's a lucky guy. He just doesn't realize it yet. Which is a shame. I want to see Kamishiro and Izawa fighting together or going up against eachother again. That should be freaking amazing.

Yuu isn't someone who would take the first step. It has to be Masaki. Yuu thinks to low of himself to even dare such a thing. 

@Luffy no Haki ctrl+shift bra


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 24, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> I see thanks bro
> 
> Yuu is a fool, wasting that chance...



I thought that at first, but if you put yourself in Yuu's shoes, it becomes much more understandable. Years and years of being called a "loser" and "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)," getting your pants pulled down in public, etc. must be a total self-esteem killer. So, for him to be in such a intimate situation must have brought all of those memories back at once. Oh well.

There will be more chances, Yuu.  

What I was really scared of was him actually going through with it and Izawa walking in on them. Talk about _awkward_.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 25, 2011)

Yuu you disappointed me


----------



## Inugami (Jan 25, 2011)

Yuu is very damaged he can picture himself being happy with a girl, I would be more surprised if he would kiss hug or bang her xD...this just was the Yuu we all know at his finest form.


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 27, 2011)

Awww what the fuck. Talk about being scared. That's a fucking understatement.


----------



## Epik High (Jan 29, 2011)

Yuu was finally able to get into the groove, well, as long as his inner-conflict will be solved he will never be able to live life without any mental breakdowns or confidence.

Also, what a nice intimate and lustful moment for Yuu; it's more understandable that he didn't take his shot, to be honest, I'd be more expectant of him walking away as opposed to actually doing anything physical.

Anyways, I was waiting for the chapters, nice.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 29, 2011)

Passafire said:


> Yuu was finally able to get into the groove, well, as long as his inner-conflict will be solved he will never be able to live life without any mental breakdowns or confidence.
> 
> Also, what a nice intimate and lustful moment for Yuu; it's more understandable that he didn't take his shot, to be honest, I'd be more expectant of him walking away as opposed to actually doing anything physical.
> 
> Anyways, I was waiting for the chapters, nice.



Well if Yuu did end up doing something physical it would be a long the lines of...

"WRONG HOLE YUU!!! WRONG HOLE!!!!!!"


----------



## Epik High (Jan 29, 2011)

lmao, and while he'd be trying anything he'd probably have a breakdown at the spot


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 29, 2011)

Passafire said:


> lmao, and while he'd be trying anything he'd probably have a breakdown at the spot



Yuu thoughts would be more like...

"AWWWW SHIT SHIT AWWWWW!!!"


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 30, 2011)

If she was on top he couldn't have run away. Unless he threw her ass off, which is probability what would have happened.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 30, 2011)

Dante10 said:


> If she was on top he couldn't have run away. Unless he threw her ass off, which is probability what would have happened.



His brain would be too much mush too move, again yuu thought process
"AWWWWWWW, SHITTTT!"


----------



## hehey (Feb 5, 2011)

chaps 104 & 105 are out, illuminati got it on irc.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 5, 2011)

This new MT character in the raws felt kinda bland and now reading this I'm sure I don't like him. 

But that was good he made me stop wanting to watch more raw chapters and spoil me more xD.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 5, 2011)

It's on mangafox now as well.

Fuuck it ended so soon again  I want more.


----------



## Epik High (Feb 5, 2011)

I want some more chapters as well - it's interesting how people judge him after the boxing-match happening in a more grave way, but I guess that's what happens with actual witnesses.


----------



## hehey (Feb 9, 2011)

106 is out on irc as well.


----------



## hehey (Feb 12, 2011)

Holy wow, Illuminati released up to chapter 109!!!, they are releasing this thing at a fast rate... must have gotten a new translator.

they are on mangafox.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 12, 2011)

Where's ma 109!!!!!!! Can't wait to see the fight.


----------



## hehey (Feb 12, 2011)

Yuu like totally lost his mojo.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 12, 2011)

hehey said:


> Yuu like totally lost his mojo.



Yes he was very unstable this doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Xemnas (Feb 13, 2011)

Damn, he stomped Yuu.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 13, 2011)

Nooo, Yuu got bested. Weak Yuu. Very weak. Man up bitch.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm starting to think the only real Bros Yu has at the moment is Shinichi an da wrestler that actually spars with him from time to time,judoka was also a cool guy but he rarely appears.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 10, 2011)

Chapters 110 and 111 :

tries to fool Yamamoto here

FFS can someone spoil me and tell me if this is the last time Yuu stop acting like fucking Shinji Ikari?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 10, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Chapters 110 and 111 :
> 
> tries to fool Yamamoto here
> 
> FFS can someone spoil me and tell me if this is the last time Yuu stop acting like fucking Shinji Ikari?



Could be, nothing is for definite.


----------



## berserking_fury (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm getting real sick of wimpy Yuu and this annoying formula of Yuu losing his resolve/fighting ability/backbone/etc. every time he faces a new tough challenger.


----------



## yo586 (Apr 10, 2011)

berserking_fury said:


> I'm getting real sick of wimpy Yuu and this annoying formula of Yuu losing his resolve/fighting ability/backbone/etc. every time he faces a new tough challenger.



Having fought a lot myself, I have to say this is (at least internally) how it always felt to me.  The manga is getting repetitive, but it is true to form that if you don't come in sharp every fight, you'll get knocked out cold.  It sticks with the theme of the manga of a young man "finding" himself through fighting.


----------



## berserking_fury (Apr 10, 2011)

yo586 said:


> Having fought a lot myself, I have to say this is (at least internally) how it always felt to me.  The manga is getting repetitive, but it is true to form that if you don't come in sharp every fight, you'll get knocked out cold.  It sticks with the theme of the manga of a young man "finding" himself through fighting.



It's not that I have a problem with the explanation on why, it's that we've been through this enough by now. How many times have we seen Yuu get stomped because of his indecisiveness towards fighting and each time he comes out of it with a new resolve. It really just makes no sense at this point for him to have another mental handicap. 

I honestly feel the only reason the author does this so he can say "Oh well Yuu didn't actually lose the fight he had *points to the problem *, and as you saw when he's 100% he's *much* stronger".


----------



## Goom (Apr 10, 2011)

Chapter 111 was so horrible omg.... stop crying you little bitch


----------



## Inugami (Apr 10, 2011)

berserking_fury said:


> It's not that I have a problem with the explanation on why, it's that we've been through this enough by now.



I agree ,  I don't care if there's a good explanation based on rl events,I'm tired to see him lose with guys that he shouldn't...hope next time he loses is because the opponent was so fucking strong that he doesn't complain and goes happy without crying and doubt so much of himself the next day.


----------



## yo586 (Apr 10, 2011)

berserking_fury said:


> It's not that I have a problem with the explanation on why, it's that we've been through this enough by now. How many times have we seen Yuu get stomped because of his indecisiveness towards fighting and each time he comes out of it with a new resolve. It really just makes no sense at this point for him to have another mental handicap.
> 
> I honestly feel the only reason the author does this so he can say "Oh well Yuu didn't actually lose the fight he had *points to the problem *, and as you saw when he's 100% he's *much* stronger".



Fair enough, I agree that in terms of keeping the story fresh, he is using that theme far too much.  I'll probably keep reading it because I can relate to the issue, and the little bits of further character development we get out of each cycle is interesting enough to hold me.


----------



## hehey (Apr 10, 2011)

Illuminati released chap 112 on irc.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 13, 2011)

Hmmm.... some people might see this as Fight Club in Japan.


----------



## Luckyday (May 1, 2011)

Yuu is crazy awesome.


----------



## hehey (May 12, 2011)

Chap 113 is on illuminatis irc now too, yes!!!

... he wants to learn his straits.


----------



## ryz (May 13, 2011)

one of Szayel's hollows intercepting and tanking an attack from Renji's Bankai


----------



## Goom (May 13, 2011)

Yuu needs to stop strapping his backpack to his waist


----------



## hehey (May 27, 2011)

chaps 114-116 are out on irc and various manga reading sites. I have no idea what that guy was saying about straits, all i got was "move your body a lot so that your moves cant be predicted"


----------



## Inugami (May 27, 2011)

YAMAZAKI-SHEEENPAAAI! 

Holy fuck, the last chapter was so fucking hilarious! I love yaoi jokes.


----------



## ryz (May 27, 2011)

Sense inversion
155 and 166 out too


----------



## Goom (May 27, 2011)

Soo... I don't really understand what Yuu needed to do for his punch but oh well....


----------



## Drakor (May 27, 2011)

I do muay thai so we don't really do straights but the gist of it is to move your hips torso and arm sharply at the same time while having great footwork to prevent the person knowing you're doing a straight jab. Yuu doesn't have the footwork, nor the honed ability to auto do whats needed to straight jab powerfully. So Yamazaki is having him learn to do counters

Think of it like what Mayweather does when he counter hits. He don't got the speed like Pacquaio does but he sends out his fist when the opponent punches so they get the full impact without him giving ground.


----------



## Goom (May 28, 2011)

Chap 117 is out.

Totally forgot who Yagi is.   Also Yuu snapping=scary shit


----------



## ryz (May 29, 2011)

Drakor said:


> I do muay thai


Hey, tell me, as a practicing martial artist, does Holyland make any sense to you? I mean do you agree with the explanations given by the mangaka for the various actions? Or are they just empty words?

Any other practitioners want to pitch in?

Also: Ch.24


----------



## Inugami (May 29, 2011)

Goom said:


> Chap 117 is out.
> 
> Totally forgot who Yagi is.   Also Yuu snapping=scary shit



Wasn't the dude that didn't fight but manipulated the kendo fighter?


----------



## Drakor (May 29, 2011)

ryz said:


> Hey, tell me, as a practicing martial artist, does Holyland make any sense to you? I mean do you agree with the explanations given by the mangaka for the various actions? Or are they just empty words?
> 
> Any other practitioners want to pitch in?
> 
> Also: Ichigo


I agree with some things since learning to clinche from a Phan Mut, the things they say about not having ground work for a Striker is true. 

Once grappled its extremely hard to escape by someone more experienced. As for a lot of other things....I'd say the author did research since I don't know anything about swordsplay or wrestling lol


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jun 13, 2011)

Chapters 118-120 out

even literally


----------



## Major_Glory (Jun 13, 2011)

I hate cliffhangers


----------



## Inugami (Jun 13, 2011)

Major_Glory said:


> I hate cliffhangers



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!

At least next chap the fight begins.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 13, 2011)

Roouuuuund 1.. FIGHT!


----------



## Goom (Jun 13, 2011)

Fuckk cliffhangers


----------



## blackhound89 (Jun 13, 2011)

ryz said:


> Hey, tell me, as a practicing martial artist, does Holyland make any sense to you? I mean do you agree with the explanations given by the mangaka for the various actions? Or are they just empty words?
> 
> Any other practitioners want to pitch in?
> 
> Also: not valid



Man, with all due respect to but most of the things the author says are absurd to me. I pratice karate and BJJ , and in my country the gang fights that happen are BJJ guys vs Wrestlers , since they are  rivals  street fights happen all the time(once per week +/-).All those things the author says about takedowns , Judo throws and stuff are lies, or a pretty bizarre point of view


----------



## Goom (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't know man... I have a feeling a BJJ would get destroyed in a gang fight.  He's pummeling one guy on the ground while the others guys friend can just step on his face.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 13, 2011)

Dunno if the shit the mangaka puts is for reals,but  the last thing I would try on a street fight? is well fight xD, if I'm forced I would try to get a weapon asap or  kick people in the nuts.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 13, 2011)

Lol @you guys thinking what the mangaka writes are fact. Of course they aren't. It's a freaking manga. He does know his martial arts though. That's another point. You know what's shit. That people actually fight one on one. I've been in street fights and it never went that way in my case. There's always that friend/cousing/sibling that helps out. That's why you shouldn't fight a gang of people if you're on your own. Unless you're the next Bruce Lee.


----------



## Goom (Jun 13, 2011)

You're right that the street fight thing isn't accurate in the manga, but I find that his knowledge martial arts is pretty good.

On the matter of how he potrays fights....it could also be that high school street fights in Japan are different too.  I mean I wouldn't put it past Japan seeing how the Yakuza is run.


----------



## hehey (Jul 23, 2011)

chaps 121-125 are out, great fight!!!


----------



## Major_Glory (Jul 24, 2011)

Great great fight!


----------



## Inugami (Jul 24, 2011)

​


hehey said:


> *chaps 121-125 are out*, great fight!!!




Gonna go for some snacks and read it slowly


----------



## Goom (Jul 24, 2011)

Feels more like Yuu lost seeing how he got beaten much worse, but oh well lol.

Shougou is so tsundere


----------



## Inugami (Jul 24, 2011)

Okay, who else loled at this?:


----------



## HolyDemon (Jul 25, 2011)

The end of the fight reminds me a bit of Ippo vs Miyata's 2nd fight: main char k.o-ing with a lucky power-punch that grazed the chin and shocked the brain...


----------



## hehey (Aug 3, 2011)

126 is out on irc


----------



## c3zz4rr (Aug 4, 2011)

finally we get to see some background info about other characters.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 7, 2011)

127 is out on irc.

Not much, just the start of Izawa's backstory arc.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 7, 2011)

I was waiting for this. Really interested in Izawa. I'm glad we're finally getting a backstory on him.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Aug 19, 2011)

Izawa was a fucking monster when it came to boxing, beating everybody to a pulp. Now i really wonder what happened. Did he get gang-raped by all his senpais bcuz of all his success


----------



## Goom (Aug 20, 2011)

Probably... jealousy is a bitch


----------



## Destin (Aug 28, 2011)

Chapter 129 (Online) is out.
*DL from IRC @ Illuminati Manga


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 31, 2011)

Good stuff.


----------



## Luckyday (Sep 12, 2011)

"I am not _hot_!"
Did any body felt the _need_ to slap him upside the head at that moment? ....That dumbass.:


----------



## Inugami (Sep 18, 2011)

Arc becomes cool and now I rage because it could take a long time before we get the next one.


----------



## hehey (Oct 16, 2011)

chap 131 is out, and Izawa is serving out some well deserved ass whooping.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 16, 2011)

hehey said:


> chap 131 is out, and Izawa is serving out some well deserved ass whooping.



Yep still his dark self doesn't hold a candle to Yuu's one, he really got psycho.

And lets hope we have another chapter this month


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 16, 2011)

My man getting back in action. So this how he got dragged into the streets.


----------



## hehey (Oct 19, 2011)

wow 132-134 are out on irc, and apparently after this flashback is through we go to the last story arc.

EDIT: lol for a second there i was thinking it was going to go into the old "and he found religion, and religion saved him route"


----------



## KnockxKnock (Oct 19, 2011)

I find this manga soo interesting, that I always wondered why is being translated as slowly as it is being done... It is complete/finished, right?


----------



## hehey (Oct 20, 2011)

in japan its already finished, its only like 168 chapters if i remember right, so we have like 34 chaps to go till the end.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Nov 4, 2011)

Yuu pwns. **


----------



## hehey (Nov 11, 2011)

Chapters 135-140 are out now, and were into the last arc... which involve drugs apparently.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Nov 16, 2011)

Tons of chapters yessssssssssssssss.


----------



## hehey (Dec 25, 2011)

Illuminat just released chaps 141-150, which is all of vol 15 basically... merry christmas.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Dec 25, 2011)

Vol.15:
Not really...

OMFG i haven't been this pumped up for a new chapter ever since gatts went on a fucking rampage. Volume 16 is gonna be fucking awesome.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Dec 25, 2011)

OMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG OMGODIFNVOIDNVODIFUNA9IUNUCNASCNSADIJCNSIDIJV FUCKING CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT VOLUMEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 25, 2011)

Ah it's one of those awesome times where you know that it negative character development for a character and it'll probably in the end be a very bad idea, but you don't care because the impending beatdown is going to be glorious.


----------



## berserking_fury (Dec 26, 2011)

My god this volume got me so pumped for whats to come. Seeing Yuu snap like that with that deceleration to punish those that sully his holyland .

These were easily the best chapters in a long time.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 26, 2011)

Finally some MMA action!


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 26, 2011)

I don?t have much words to say.....

EPIC, just GODDAMN FUCKING EPIC


----------



## KnockxKnock (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm so pumped now, might even 'read' the raw of volume 16 now...


----------



## hehey (Feb 5, 2012)

Volume 16 has been released, that's chaps 151-160!!!!!, only 2 more volumes to go!!!!


----------



## Major_Glory (Feb 6, 2012)

This is so epic! Appeals to what's left of my inner teenager!


----------



## hehey (Feb 6, 2012)

Yo that guy use chinese Kenpo, heck yeah thats awesome!!


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 6, 2012)

omfg don't tell me she's gonna get raped. That would piss me off so much, cuz i really feel bad for kamishiro already with how much he's been tortured but now his gf to get raped too, fucking overkill.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 6, 2012)

I think she will only be kidnapped...some attempts of raping maybe...but i don?t think the author would be such an ass with her. hopefully not.

Still this means we will get Kamishiro exploding to an unimaginable extent? i wanna watch the next chapters already!


----------



## berserking_fury (Feb 6, 2012)

Can we technically consider Yagi suicidal, because that's the only way I can makes sense of what he's doing right now.

We've seen Kamashiro's reaction to Yagi after attempting to kidnap Mai. And yet his brilliant plan is... lets try again.


----------



## truetomyself (May 13, 2012)

c3zz4rr said:


> omfg don't tell me she's gonna get raped. That would piss me off so much, cuz i really feel bad for kamishiro already with how much he's been tortured but now his gf to get raped too, fucking overkill.


----------



## hehey (May 18, 2012)

Illuminati manga has release the last 2 volumes, and with that, this great manga has come to an end.


----------



## berserking_fury (May 18, 2012)

After a string of disappointing endings to series I've enjoyed, I've finally read a satisfying end to a great series.This I'm happy with.


----------



## hehey (May 18, 2012)

Shougo is lucky hes in Japan, i hear minors get a slap on the wrist... there was this one Manga called Shamo where the main character killed his parents and only got 2 years in prison due to that being the maximum time a minor can go to jail for in that country.


----------



## c3zz4rr (May 18, 2012)

LOL yeah I got a little overexcited there.


Fitting ending for a character like kamishiro. All in all this manga was very good and enjoyable.

Now it's time for ILLUMINATI to scan Destroy and Revolution and Suicide Island. I need more of Mori Kouji's works


----------



## Raviene (May 18, 2012)

aww man... i was so excited in reading those 20+ chapters that got uploaded one time and then 10 chapters in i had this  reaction as i realized that its about to end...this was indeed a good series

couple of thoughts though:


*Spoiler*: __ 



- i wonder why Shougo had to put that guy into a coma...seems rather pointless to me 
- also Yuu getting stabbed was another huh? moment to me only to find out that he's OK in the next chapter
- and lastly... i know the authors intention was to leave the ending open for interpretation but i still dont like it, however, ill bite and say that i believe Yuu is now a pro as he did his best in restraining himself from hitting those thugs at the end of the chapter (you know...the mentality that pros dont use their fist outside the ring and whatnot)




PS: (i kept my promise )
i hope they make a sequel of him going pro ...in boxing preferably...but thats just wishful thinking i know


----------



## luffy no haki (May 18, 2012)

Finally finished this series. This shit was epic.


----------



## Gene (May 19, 2012)

The final fights were a little underwhelming, but the ending was solid overall. Really enjoyed this manga a lot. Great stuff.


----------



## BlaZeR (May 19, 2012)

Raviene said:


> aww man... i was so excited in reading those 20+ chapters that got uploaded one time and then 10 chapters in i had this  reaction as i realized that its about to end...this was indeed a good series
> 
> couple of thoughts though:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Izawa's dialogue before his match suggests he is dead though.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 19, 2012)

[sp]Wasn?t his girlfriend waiting for him?[/sp]


----------



## Wuzzman (May 19, 2012)

Yeah that was in the raw...


----------



## BlaZeR (May 19, 2012)

Lord Omnicent said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Right, that makes senses. The toning of yuu sort of threw me off a little bit.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 20, 2012)

A truly fitting end for a great series, I tip my hat too _Kouji Mori_ for such an amazingly well written work of art. I teared a little bit once I realized what the author himself was trying to convey too his readers in his character, Kamishiro Yuu.

You are literally watching a street legend rise from degradation and humiliation too becoming the streets protector, all the while finding love and peace in his friends and the girl he loves. Sad to see the series go, though I truly enjoyed the read through and through.


----------



## Doc Q (May 20, 2012)

Huh, this series is all the way done?  Last time I checked it they where on the verge of going into the ring.


----------



## White (Dec 1, 2012)

Fuck was this series awesome. Loved the entire feel of it. I know this may sound narutarded but did Izawa remind anyone of Itachi?


----------



## hellosquared (Dec 1, 2012)

They both fit under the archetype of "the ace". They have a similar hair style and they are some what of a mentor figure. Their personailties however are nothing similar.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 19, 2013)

Had to necro this to pay my respects, didn't realize this series had finished.

Really engaging series with some great improvement on the art towards the end. I really disliked whatever the author was trying to do with the last 2 chapters, but it could have been worse. At least I can remind myself of Yuu with Suicide Island.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 19, 2013)

Shit was legit.


----------

